# Baxandall tone stack in a pedal?? Does this exist?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey folks,

I'd like an EQ pedal that is fairly simple and uses knobs rather than sliders. Any suggestions?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I believe the Diamond Fireburst has this, but it's a knob not sliders.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm just curious as to why you'd want to go that route? Does it change the frequencies being changed, or the way in which they change?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

No good reason other than I prefer turning a knob over moving a slider. Baxandall EQ has the option of being flat, normal TMB eq is scooped by nature.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Most of the time, Baxandall-type EQ-ing is used for simple bass/treble shelving. Is that all you want, or were you looking for more?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Most of the time, Baxandall-type EQ-ing is used for simple bass/treble shelving. Is that all you want, or were you looking for more?


Well, to make a long story short, I hooked up my Peavey Valverb through the loop on my newly aquired Peavey classic 50 and by happy accident discovered I can have the option of playing through the classic's preamp which include eq control, but has a gross mid bump on the OD channel that I need to tame with external eq somehow or I can play directly through the Valverb into the power section of the Classic. The valverb has a really nice vintage clean sound but its own EQ only affects the reverb, so it too could use a little eq to add some flexibility.


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

A parametric EQ would work too, it would allow you to select and cut specific frequencies more easily, as opposed to the fixed frequency bands of most EQ pedals.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I found that my Zoom G3 has a 2 band parametric EQ. I set one band to 500 K with a narrow band and cut it way down. Worked like a charm on the OD channel. Now I need some kind of sweetener for the clean sounds.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have one of these, if you want to give it a whirl...

https://www.wmdevices.com/utility.php


----------

